# Darum setzt Ubisoft nur noch auf Uplay und den Epic Games Store



## Darkmoon76 (2. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Darum setzt Ubisoft nur noch auf Uplay und den Epic Games Store* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Darum setzt Ubisoft nur noch auf Uplay und den Epic Games Store*


----------



## Look (2. September 2019)

blablabla, 12% bla, hat der Epic Store endlich ein Forum am laufen, wo man Fragen direkt zum Game in den spezifischen Spielkanal absetzen kann? Hat der Store eine Guide Abteilung? Kann man irgendwo Screenshots posten? Haben sie ein Achievmeentsystem? Oder Ranglisten? Ist der Launcher Multiplattform?

Nein? Wartet nur mal ab, bis der sein Featureset aufrüsten muss, um mit Steam halbwegs gleichzuziehen, dann steigen die Prozente aber ordentlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. September 2019)

"Es war eine geschäftliche Entscheidung, keine neuen Spiele auf Steam zu veröffentlichen und sich auf den Epic Games Store und den Ubisoft Store zu konzentrieren", sagte der Sprecher. "Ubisoft unterstützt Epic und sein Distributionsmodell von Drittanbietern in vollem Umfang, was auf lange Sicht sowohl für große als auch für Indie-Publisher und für die gesamte Videospielbranche von Vorteil ist. Wir hoffen, dass diese Partnerschaft zur Anerkennung und Weiterentwicklung des Modells beiträgt."

Ohne Steam wäre der ganze Indiebereich nie so groß geworden. Steam hat den Leuten überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit gegeben, dass jeder seine Spiele einem großen Publikum zur Verfügung stellen kann. Vorher ging das ja nur auf der eigenen Webseite. Jetzt so hinzustellen, als hätte Steam dem Indiebereich geschadet ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Und Ubisoft unterstützt das EPIC Modell? Sie finden es also toll, dass sich Epic immer mehr Drittanbieter exklusiv zu sich holt, andere Plattformen damit ausstechen will und dem Kunden gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit geben will, dass er sich aussuchen darf, wo er etwas kauft? Und warum sollte man dies anerkennen und als Weiterentwicklung fördern? Nein, das ist keine Weiterentwicklung, sondern ein Rückschritt.
Eine Weiterentwicklung wäre es, wenn der Kunde selbst entscheiden kann, wo er etwas kaufen kann und die Spiele von Drittanbietern in so vielen Shops wie möglich angeboten werden. DAS ist kundenfreundlich.

Also Ubisoft: Hört auf mit dieser dummen Sabbelei und sagt einfach was Sache ist: Ihr bekommt Kohle dafür von EPIC und müsst keine 30% abgeben.. Das sind die einzigen beiden wirklichen Gründe.


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSEw_AVfJBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich glaube das ist eine ganz Akurate nachstellung


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (2. September 2019)

Ich Hoffe "HALF LIFE 3"  kommt nur auf Steam für PC und nicht für eine einzige Konsole


----------



## McDrake (2. September 2019)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> Ich Hoffe "HALF LIFE 3"  kommt nur auf Steam für PC und nicht für eine einzige Konsole



Ich schnall jetzt den Zusammenhang nicht ganz.
Epic-Launcher hat mit Konsolen was genau zu tun?
Ausser, dass sich VALVE vielleicht mal "genötigt" sieht, wieder einen vollwertigen, eigenen Titel rauszuringen.


----------



## schokoeis (2. September 2019)

Pure Gier, alles andere is Bla. Denn sonst würden sie ja mal etwas von den Vorteilen an die Spieler in Form von günstigeren Preisen weitergeben.


----------



## Frullo (2. September 2019)

Es hat sich doch längst gezeigt, dass Epics "wir tun das doch alles für die Entwickler" nicht mehr als durchschaubare PR ist - denn wenn es ihnen wirklich um die kleinen Indie-Entwickler ginge, dann würden sie sie auch in die Epic-Familie aufnehmen, wenn sie keinen Exklusiv-Deal mit Epic eingehen...
Epic will Steams Monopolstellung brechen, und das passt Ubisoft aktuell in den Kram. Ihr gutes Recht - so wie es meines ist, auf Ubisoft-Spiele zu verzichten, wenn sie auf meiner bevorzugten Plattform nicht mehr publizieren...


----------



## BxBender (2. September 2019)

Wir sehen schon jetzt, dass EPIC ins Straucheln gerät.
12% reichen halt nicht aus, um mal eben so eine Instanz wie Steam aufzusetzen.
Wenn man bereits bei den ersten Features patzt und das ewig vor sich her schiebt, sagt das schon alles über den Shop und sein Geschäftsmodell aus.
Das ganze Geld fließt ausschließlich in die Exklusivdeals.
Und wenn man die Deppen erst einmal alle bei EPIC hat, bleiben die ja auch hoffentlich alle da. lol
Der bescheidene Shop bietet immer noch nicht einmal Basics, um sich überhaupt Shop nennen zu dürfen.
Das kann jede Shopsoftware von 20 Jahren für 19,99 Deutsche Mark auf CD-ROM besser! Wirklich! Kein Scheiß!


----------



## Hurshi (2. September 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Pure Gier, alles andere is Bla. Denn sonst würden sie ja mal etwas von den Vorteilen an die Spieler in Form von günstigeren Preisen weitergeben.



Genauso isses , wurde ja mal versprochen als es mit Epic losging aber wieso sollte sich irgendwer dran halten  von den Entwicklern, bzw hat es Epic ja versprochen aber billiger is trotzdem nix .


----------



## LOX-TT (2. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich schnall jetzt den Zusammenhang nicht ganz.



gibt auch keinen, aber hauptsache er hat mal eben nen unnötigen Fanboy-Kommentar raushängen lassen


----------



## michinebel (2. September 2019)

Look schrieb:


> blablabla, 12% bla, hat der Epic Store endlich ein Forum am laufen, wo man Fragen direkt zum Game in den spezifischen Spielkanal absetzen kann? Hat der Store eine Guide Abteilung? Kann man irgendwo Screenshots posten? Haben sie ein Achievmeentsystem? Oder Ranglisten? Ist der Launcher Multiplattform?



Gut das ich das alles nicht brauche.

Edit: OK Ubisoft Spiele kauf ich sowieso nur bei Uplay direkt weil ichs unnötig find zwei Luncher gleichzeitg laufen zu haben.


----------



## Javata (2. September 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Gut das ich das alles nicht brauche.
> 
> Edit: OK Ubisoft Spiele kauf ich sowieso nur bei Uplay direkt weil ichs unnötig find zwei Luncher gleichzeitg laufen zu haben.



Eben genau das! Es hat absolut 0 Mehrwert ein Ubispiel auf einer anderen Plattform zu kaufen denn man muss den Uplay Launcher eh benutzen. 

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie viele % der Verkaufszahlen Ubi auf anderen Platzformen absetzt bzw wie viel mehr Geld man mit dem Wechsel von Steam zu Epic am Ende macht. Wenn alle anderen wie ich einkaufen ist es genau 0 €


----------



## bligg (2. September 2019)

verständlich dort kann man das spiel auch nicht bewerten


----------



## OutsiderXE (2. September 2019)

Ich kauf Ubisoft-Spiele auch nur bei Uplay. Günstiger und ohne zweiten Launcher.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. September 2019)

Alles nur blabla oder verlangt Google auch nur 12 Prozent? Und Ubi unterstützt ja auch Google und nicht bloß Valve.


----------



## RaulDuke666 (3. September 2019)

bligg schrieb:


> verständlich dort kann man das spiel auch nicht bewerten


Das Bewertungssystem von Steam ist ziemlich schlecht geworden bei vielen Titeln, weil die subjektive emotionsgeladene Meinung der Spieler oft einer neutralen Bewertung im Wege steht. 
Beispiel: Spiel wird veröffentlicht, viele haben sich darauf gefreut, eventuell schon ne Beta gespielt. Es bekommt äußerst positive Bewertungen. Andere kaufen es und sind enttäuscht, dass es ihnen doch nicht so gut gefällt, wie die Bewertungen es versprechen und geben keine Kaufempfehlung. Manche bemängeln die Performance oder haben Abstürze, folglich sinkt die Bewertung weiter. Ein Patch erscheint und ändert die Stabilität oder das Balancing, manche ändern ihre Bewertung. Ein Update erscheint trotz Ankündigung nicht, die Fans sind sauer und werten das Spiel ab. Der Nachfolger erscheint nur auf Epic, viele sind erbost und bewerten den Vorgänger auf Steam schlecht usw..
Klar, mit einer hohen Anzahl an Bewertungen fällt all das nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht, aber man muss sich unglaublich viele durchlesen, um dann noch unsicherer zu sein, ob man kaufen soll oder nicht.
Was bei Steam aber echt gut ist, ist die Möglichkeit der Rückgabe bei Nicht-gefallen, was aber natürlich nur beim Käufen direkt im Shop geht.


----------



## batesvsronin (3. September 2019)

Haben sie eigentlich das "Ausspionieren" aus dem Epic Launcher gepachted? Ich find im Netz nix dazu...


----------



## LOX-TT (3. September 2019)

RaulDuke666 schrieb:


> Das Bewertungssystem von Steam ist ziemlich schlecht geworden bei vielen Titeln, weil die subjektive emotionsgeladene Meinung der Spieler oft einer neutralen Bewertung im Wege steht.
> Beispiel: Spiel wird veröffentlicht, viele haben sich darauf gefreut, eventuell schon ne Beta gespielt. Es bekommt äußerst positive Bewertungen. Andere kaufen es und sind enttäuscht, dass es ihnen doch nicht so gut gefällt, wie die Bewertungen es versprechen und geben keine Kaufempfehlung. Manche bemängeln die Performance oder haben Abstürze, folglich sinkt die Bewertung weiter. Ein Patch erscheint und ändert die Stabilität oder das Balancing, manche ändern ihre Bewertung. Ein Update erscheint trotz Ankündigung nicht, die Fans sind sauer und werten das Spiel ab. Der Nachfolger erscheint nur auf Epic, viele sind erbost und bewerten den Vorgänger auf Steam schlecht usw..
> Klar, mit einer hohen Anzahl an Bewertungen fällt all das nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht, aber man muss sich unglaublich viele durchlesen, um dann noch unsicherer zu sein, ob man kaufen soll oder nicht.
> Was bei Steam aber echt gut ist, ist die Möglichkeit der Rückgabe bei Nicht-gefallen, was aber natürlich nur beim Käufen direkt im Shop geht.



genau aus all diesen Gründen gebe ich auf User-Wertungen bei Steam und Co. auch absolut Null


----------



## Fraiser_ (3. September 2019)

Geld zählt, alles andere ist Augenwischerei und vorgeschütztes Gutmenschentum. Wann schwenkt Steam um?


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2019)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Haben sie eigentlich das "Ausspionieren" aus dem Epic Launcher gepachted? Ich find im Netz nix dazu...


Du meinst das, was es nie gab? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomrok (3. September 2019)

Ist doch alles nur hohles Gerede. Ubisoft setzt darauf, dass viele Kunden keine Lust auf den Epic Games Store haben und hoffen, dass diese dann einfach direkt bei Uplay einkaufen. Dann bleibt nämlich der volle Ertrag bei Ubisoft. Würden sie den Games auch bei Steam veröffentlichen bestünde ja das "Risiko", dass dort mehr gekauft wird und dass schmälert den Gewinn.


----------



## McDrake (3. September 2019)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Ist doch alles nur hohles Gerede. Ubisoft setzt darauf, dass viele Kunden keine Lust auf den Epic Games Store haben und hoffen, dass diese dann einfach direkt bei Uplay einkaufen. Dann bleibt nämlich der volle Ertrag bei Ubisoft. Würden sie den Games auch bei Steam veröffentlichen bestünde ja das "Risiko", dass dort mehr gekauft wird und dass schmälert den Gewinn.



Und da wirds dann eben interessant.
Bringt es was für die grösseren Firmen, ihre spiele auf STEAM zu bringen, oder ist der Weg, vermeidlich weniger zu verkaufen, aber mit dem grösseren Gewinn, der lukrativere.
Wenns sich für die grossen Publisher rechnet, nur über ihren Store was zu verkaufen, siehts für STEAM nicht so toll aus. Denn mit den paar Indie-Titel werden sie ihren Umsatz nicht halten können.


----------



## Batze (3. September 2019)

Natürlich geht es am Ende nur ums Geld. Steam könnte ja mal von ihren 30% runtergehen und schon wären die ganzen Epic Hasser zufrieden weil es dann für die Studios kein Epic mehr braucht. Aber Steam ist eben auch nur ein Raffzahn und denkt nur ans Geld, wie andere eben auch.


----------



## Tomrok (3. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und da wirds dann eben interessant.
> Bringt es was für die grösseren Firmen, ihre spiele auf STEAM zu bringen, oder ist der Weg, vermeidlich weniger zu verkaufen, aber mit dem grösseren Gewinn, der lukrativere.
> Wenns sich für die grossen Publisher rechnet, nur über ihren Store was zu verkaufen, siehts für STEAM nicht so toll aus. Denn mit den paar Indie-Titel werden sie ihren Umsatz nicht halten können.



Viele Publisher setzen ja eh darauf, dass man zusätzliche den eigenen Launcher noch installieren muss, egal wo man kauft. Daher spart das einfach den Weg über einen Drittanbieter.


----------



## IchAG747 (3. September 2019)

Man darf bei dem Ganzen nicht vergessen, dass es für jeden Publisher interessant und auch lohnenswert ist über Epic zu vertreiben, da auch hier über 100 mio. potenzielle Kunden erreicht werden können. Denn alleine schon wegen Fortnight gibt es so viele Epic-Nutzer. Daher wird es meiner Meinung nach auch viel mehr Exclusive Deals mit Epic geben.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (3. September 2019)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Ist doch alles nur hohles Gerede. Ubisoft setzt darauf, dass viele Kunden keine Lust auf den Epic Games Store haben und hoffen, dass diese dann einfach direkt bei Uplay einkaufen. Dann bleibt nämlich der volle Ertrag bei Ubisoft. Würden sie den Games auch bei Steam veröffentlichen bestünde ja das "Risiko", dass dort mehr gekauft wird und dass schmälert den Gewinn.



Sehe ich genau so. Die halten einen Scheiß von Epic und nutzen die aktuelle Situation zwischen Epic und Steam aus. Wenn 2 Sich Streiten freut sich der 3te!


----------



## MaxC95 (3. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und da wirds dann eben interessant.
> Bringt es was für die grösseren Firmen, ihre spiele auf STEAM zu bringen, oder ist der Weg, vermeidlich weniger zu verkaufen, aber mit dem grösseren Gewinn, der lukrativere.
> Wenns sich für die grossen Publisher rechnet, nur über ihren Store was zu verkaufen, siehts für STEAM nicht so toll aus. Denn mit den paar Indie-Titel werden sie ihren Umsatz nicht halten können.



Eine maximale Reichweite, also mehr Verkäufe bei kleineren Gewinnen, ist  bei hoher Konkurrenz (Die im Spielesegment eindeutig herrscht) besonders für mittlere und kleine Firmen immer zu bevorzugen, weil ja dabei ein Dominoeffekt auf andere Größen einsetzt, Bekanntheit, Spielerbindung, Marktmacht etc.  Große Firmen wie Ubisoft fahren da aufgrund der Konkurrenz lieber zweigleißig, Exklusivbindung durch eigene Marken und Reichweitenvertrieb  für die breite Masse. Natürlich streben große Firmen eher das Monopol und Exklusivität an um eigene Gewinne zu maximieren und Konkurrenten die Spielerschaft abzugraben. Das ist natürlich aufgrund der marktsituation in dieser branche  (noch) nicht so leicht möglich, obwohl der Trend in die Richtung geht, auch dank der Politik von Stores wie EPIC. Ich stimme überein, dass Ubisoft auf die Abneigung der Spieler gegen EPIC zählt und Steam zugunsten des eigenen Stores ausgrenzen will, dabei aber den Spielern Wahlfreiheit vorgaukeln will und nebenbei noch die Prämien von EPIC einstreicht.  Für die Aktionäre  eine stratigisch gute Entscheidung, für die Spieler eher mäh. Und das Argument, dass Epic mit der Menge an Fortnite Spielern als potentielle Kunden lockt ist haltlos. Sie sind zwar da, zocken aber nur Fortnite und sind somit an der Masse gar nicht an anderen Produkten interessiert. Und auch wenn ich ich Publisher verstehen kann, dass sie ein Problem damit haben, dass Steam deutlich mehr von den Gewinnen einbehält, so muss man auch den Gegenwert dafür sehen (Reichweite, technische Infrastruktur etc.) Epic kann gerne mit Exklusivdeals locken oder sich ans Bein von einzelnen Publishern siehe Ubisoft hängen. Ich als Kunde entscheide am Ende was und wo ich kaufe, oder eben nicht. Es gibt soviele Spiele und jeder kann entscheiden wie er will.


----------



## Xivanon (3. September 2019)

RaulDuke666 schrieb:


> Das Bewertungssystem von Steam ist ziemlich schlecht geworden bei vielen Titeln, weil die subjektive emotionsgeladene Meinung der Spieler oft einer neutralen Bewertung im Wege steht.
> Beispiel: Spiel wird veröffentlicht, viele haben sich darauf gefreut, eventuell schon ne Beta gespielt. Es bekommt äußerst positive Bewertungen. Andere kaufen es und sind enttäuscht, dass es ihnen doch nicht so gut gefällt, wie die Bewertungen es versprechen und geben keine Kaufempfehlung. Manche bemängeln die Performance oder haben Abstürze, folglich sinkt die Bewertung weiter. Ein Patch erscheint und ändert die Stabilität oder das Balancing, manche ändern ihre Bewertung. Ein Update erscheint trotz Ankündigung nicht, die Fans sind sauer und werten das Spiel ab. Der Nachfolger erscheint nur auf Epic, viele sind erbost und bewerten den Vorgänger auf Steam schlecht usw..
> Klar, mit einer hohen Anzahl an Bewertungen fällt all das nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht, aber man muss sich unglaublich viele durchlesen, um dann noch unsicherer zu sein, ob man kaufen soll oder nicht.
> Was bei Steam aber echt gut ist, ist die Möglichkeit der Rückgabe bei Nicht-gefallen, was aber natürlich nur beim Käufen direkt im Shop geht.



Und genau aus dem Grund betrachte ich die reinen Prozentzahlen auch mit Skepsis. Deshalb suche ich mir dann ein, zwei längere positive Posts und ein, zwei längere negative Posts und nutze diese Infos um mir ein Bild zu machen. Einzeilige und zweizeilige Posts ignoriere ich in der Regel komplett. Und damit kann ich mir in relativ kurzer Zeit einen recht guten Überblick verschaffen.

Bewertungen zu haben, die ich mit Bedacht betrachten muss, finde ich immer noch besser, als gar keine Bewertungen zu haben.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2019)

Mir ist das alles wurst - mich nervt die Aufteilung, weil ich gern alles unter einem Dach habe - Leute und Spiele. Da bringt auch GoG Galaxy 2.0 nichts.


----------



## Rabowke (3. September 2019)

ZAM, spielst du eigentlich noch WoW? 

Wirtschaftlich kann ich das Verlangen nach einer eigenen Plattform verstehen ... interessant finde ich aber das Ubisoft jetzt doch auf den EGS setzt, haben sie vorher bzw. die letzte Zeit nicht nur uPlay genutzt?


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ZAM, spielst du eigentlich noch WoW?


https://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/WoW-BfA-Classic-1321111/
https://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warc...gie-Quickie-oder-langfristige-Option-1330557/ 



> Wirtschaftlich kann ich das Verlangen nach einer eigenen Plattform verstehen ...


Ich auch - und je mehr es sind, um so bessere Preise bekommt man vermutlich auch raus. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft etc. Wie lange man noch irgendwo Keys kaufen kann ist natürlich fraglich, wenn alle Publisher mit der Zeit auf Flatrate-Krempel setzen... Oder noch schlimmer: Streaming-Services


----------



## Gemar (3. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... interessant finde ich aber das Ubisoft jetzt doch auf den EGS setzt, haben sie vorher bzw. die letzte Zeit nicht nur uPlay genutzt?



Neukundengewinnung und das wurde ihnen über Steam anscheinend zu teuer?!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. September 2019)

Hier mal noch was zu dem Thema, was mal bei einer News von 4 players stand, dass einige Spieleentwickler die 30% für nicht gerechtfertig halten, sie verkaufen aber 75% und mehr ihrer Spiele auf Steam:



> Außerdem wurde in der Umfrage erhoben, von welchen Plattformen bzw. von welchen Stores die Entwickler die meisten ihrer Einnahmen erzielen würden. Von den Entwicklern, die ihre Spiele u. a. bei Steam verkaufen, berichteten 55 Prozent, dass der Steam-Shop 75 Prozent oder mehr ihrer Verkäufe ausmachen würde. Entwickler, die GOG, Discord, Humble und Kartridge nutzen, berichten, dass diese Plattformen nur wenig zum Umsatz beitragen würden - meist nur einstellige Prozentsätze. Hohe Umsatzanteile fallen ebenfalls bei Publisher-eigenen Vertriebsplattformen, der eigenen Webseite und auf Itch.io an, aber die Dominanz von Steam in diesem Bereich auch deutlich.



Also bei vielen macht der Steamverkauf 75 und mehr Prozent aus, während die anderen Plattformen meist im einstelligen Bereich bleiben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. September 2019)

RaulDuke666 schrieb:


> Das Bewertungssystem von Steam ist ziemlich schlecht geworden bei vielen Titeln, weil die subjektive emotionsgeladene Meinung der Spieler oft einer neutralen Bewertung im Wege steht.
> Beispiel: Spiel wird veröffentlicht, viele haben sich darauf gefreut, eventuell schon ne Beta gespielt. Es bekommt äußerst positive Bewertungen. Andere kaufen es und sind enttäuscht, dass es ihnen doch nicht so gut gefällt, wie die Bewertungen es versprechen und geben keine Kaufempfehlung. Manche bemängeln die Performance oder haben Abstürze, folglich sinkt die Bewertung weiter. Ein Patch erscheint und ändert die Stabilität oder das Balancing, manche ändern ihre Bewertung. Ein Update erscheint trotz Ankündigung nicht, die Fans sind sauer und werten das Spiel ab. Der Nachfolger erscheint nur auf Epic, viele sind erbost und bewerten den Vorgänger auf Steam schlecht usw..
> Klar, mit einer hohen Anzahl an Bewertungen fällt all das nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht, aber man muss sich unglaublich viele durchlesen, um dann noch unsicherer zu sein, ob man kaufen soll oder nicht.
> Was bei Steam aber echt gut ist, ist die Möglichkeit der Rückgabe bei Nicht-gefallen, was aber natürlich nur beim Käufen direkt im Shop geht.


Auf der anderen Seite sollte man aber schon in der Lage sein, Steam-Reviews zu filtern und die Reviews raus zu suchen, die einem hilfreich erscheinen. Davon gibt es ja nun wahrlich auch genug. Außerdem gibt es ja nach wie vor Tests der Redaktionen. 



Batze schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es am Ende nur ums Geld. Steam könnte ja mal von ihren 30% runtergehen und schon wären die ganzen Epic Hasser zufrieden weil es dann für die Studios kein Epic mehr braucht. Aber Steam ist eben auch nur ein Raffzahn und denkt nur ans Geld, wie andere eben auch.


Hat sich Valve kürzlich in Steam umbenannt? :p


----------



## 1xok (3. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> genau aus all diesen Gründen gebe ich auf User-Wertungen bei Steam und Co. auch absolut Null



So wie die Kommentare unter PC-Games-Artikel? Natürlich sind Nutzerwertungen so eine Sache. Sie gehören heutzutage aber einfach mit dazu. Was habe ich bei Amazon schon für Quatsch gelesen und mich manchmal geärgert den zu euphorischen Kommentaren gefolgt zu sein. Aber ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich die Kommentare deswegen nicht mehr beachte. Man lernt mit der Zeit diese Dinge mit Unterscheidungsvermögen zu betrachten und zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Bei Spielen sind zugegebenermaßen Let's Plays wichtiger. Aber ein Shop wirkt ohne Kommentare trotzdem irgendwie tot. Genau wie eine Spielezeitschrift.

Zum Thema: Die Krux  mit mehreren großen Shops und Exklusivtiteln ist dieselbe wie mit den ganzen Streaming-Anbietern. Als Netflix anfing, fanden es alle toll. Aber inzwischen nervt es ein halbes Dutzend Abos haben zu müssen, um alles schauen zu können. Führt am Ende dazu, dass die Leute sich den Kram wieder aus dem Netz ziehen. Bei PC-Spielen wird es ähnlich laufen, wobei viele dann auch einfach auf Konsolen ausweichen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> dass einige Spieleentwickler die 30% für nicht gerechtfertig halten



"einige"? es sind laut umfrage bis zu 76% (davon 17% "vielleicht", ebenso viele beantworteten die frage nicht).
jedenfalls ist offenbar nur eine winzige minderheit der meinung, dass steam dieser umsatzanteil zustehe.



> sie verkaufen aber 75% und mehr ihrer Spiele auf Steam



"aber"? wieso aber? wo ist da der widerspruch? sie _müssen_ auf steam verkaufen, weil steam nunmal ein quasi-monopol inne hat.
dass das eher ein argument FÜR einen (konkurrenzfähigen) store ist, ist dir schon klar, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> https://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/WoW-BfA-Classic-1321111/
> https://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warc...gie-Quickie-oder-langfristige-Option-1330557/


Das war ein kleiner, nicht so subtiler Seitenhieb wegen dem Blizzard-Launcher, sprich *noch einen* Client mehr auf deiner Möhre!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (4. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "einige"? es sind laut umfrage bis zu 76% (davon 17% "vielleicht", ebenso viele beantworteten die frage nicht).
> jedenfalls ist offenbar nur eine winzige minderheit der meinung, dass steam dieser umsatzanteil zustehe.



Oh Wunder, Hersteller X meint das Vertriebler Y zuviel Geld verlangt.
Wenn Steam 15% nehmen würde, würde wohl nahezu die gleiche Prozentzahl wieder kommentieren, daß Steam zuviel nimmt.
Erst wenn es umsonst ist, würde die Prozentzahl nahe 0 gehen, wobei sicherlich sich die eine oder andere Spieleschmiede sich nicht zu fein dafür wäre zu behaupten, daß Steam ihnen für den Vertrieb Geld schuldet. 
Die marktwirtschaftlichen Ansichten von Firmen unterscheiden sich - wenn es um sie selbst geht - seltenst von den genauso egoistischen Ansichten von Privatpersonen...nur umsonst ist wirklich günstig.


----------



## McDrake (4. September 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Oh Wunder, Hersteller X meint das Vertriebler Y zuviel Geld verlangt.
> Wenn Steam 15% nehmen würde, würde wohl nahezu die gleiche Prozentzahl wieder kommentieren, daß Steam zuviel nimmt.
> Erst wenn es umsonst ist, würde die Prozentzahl nahe 0 gehen, wobei sicherlich sich die eine oder andere Spieleschmiede sich nicht zu fein dafür wäre zu behaupten, daß Steam ihnen für den Vertrieb Geld schuldet.
> Die marktwirtschaftlichen Ansichten von Firmen unterscheiden sich - wenn es um sie selbst geht - seltenst von den genauso egoistischen Ansichten von Privatpersonen...nur umsonst ist wirklich günstig.



Und STEAM ist so egoistisch und nimmt an, dass sie 30% verlangen können. einfach mal so, weil sie Marktbeherrschend sind.

Wenn man da was ändern will oder damit nicht zurecht kommt, muss man auf eine einsame Insel flüchten und Geschäfte mit sich selber abschliessen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (4. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und STEAM ist so egoistisch und nimmt an, dass sie 30% verlangen können. einfach mal so, weil sie Marktbeherrschend sind.



Ja klar, warum nicht?
Der Wunsch so wenig zu zahlen wie möglich für fremde Leistung, gleichzeitig aber so viel wie möglich für die eigene Leistung abzugreifen ist doch systemimmanent und muß durch den Gesetzgeber sogar geregelt werden, um die ärgsten Auswüchse davon in den Griff zu bekommen (Stichwort Zins- und Mietwucher).
Es gibt genug Bereiche, wo sogar noch höhere Margen genommen werden, nur keine Sau interessiert sich letztenendes dafür, wenn es einen nicht selbst betrifft (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Jeder ist frei, sich aus solch einer Umklammerung zu lösen und sein eigenes Ding (hier ein digitaler Spielevertrieb) aufzuziehen.
Mit Blick auf diese Tatsache sehe ich aber das Gejammer der Branche als äußerts heuchlerisch an, Steam existiert jetzt schon über 15 Jahre und in all dieser Zeit hat seltsamerweise niemand diesen unglaublich lukrativen Markt angetastet, obwohl die Marge anscheinend so horrend ist und anscheinend dem Druck von Banknoten gleichkommt, damit der heilige Gaben in seinem Pool weiter schwimmen kann? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner, nicht so subtiler Seitenhieb wegen dem Blizzard-Launcher, sprich *noch einen* Client mehr auf deiner Möhre!



 Gezwungenermaßen habe ich dezent viele Launcher drauf .. uplay, origin, steam, gog galaxy 2.0, bnet, swtor, teso, sto, epic, bethesda ... ätzend.


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Jeder ist frei, sich aus solch einer Umklammerung zu lösen und sein eigenes Ding (hier ein digitaler Spielevertrieb) aufzuziehen.



du sagst es. und genau das hat epic getan. was soll also der ganze hate?



> Steam existiert jetzt schon über 15 Jahre und in all dieser Zeit hat seltsamerweise niemand diesen unglaublich lukrativen Markt angetastet



hä? so ziemlich jeder große publisher (ea, ubi, bethesda), also diejenigen, die es sich leisten konnten und wollten, hat seitdem sein eigenes ding aufgezogen.
die kleineren studios und indies waren und sind an steam gefesselt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (4. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du sagst es. und genau das hat epic getan. was soll also der ganze hate?



Der Hate kommt doch hauptsächlich wegen der Exklusivität, trifft aber nicht nur EPIC sondern auch die entsprechenden Entwickler.
In meinem Fall habe ich Phoenix Point auf Fig unterstützt, mit dem festen Glauben an eine Steam/GoG (für mich Steam) Version, so auch bestätigt.
Dann aber bekommt man einfach mal so aufs Brot geschmiert, daß das Spiel 1 Jahr exklusiv bei EPIC erscheint, aber hey - die sind so großzügig und du bekommst nach dieser Zeit sogar noch einen Key für Steam drauf, wow wow wow, wie großzügig!
Also noch einmal ganz einfach:
Man wird vom Entwickler im Verbund mit EPIC um seine zu Release erwartete STEAM/GoG Version beschissen, nachdem man sich dreist bei den Backern bedient hat und dann soll ich auch noch Applaus klatschen und mir den KACK Store auf die Platte schmeissen?
Verstehst du es jetzt wieso mich EPIC und jetzt auch Snapshot Games bzw. der gute alte Julian Gollop mal kreuzweise können?



Bonkic schrieb:


> hä? so ziemlich jeder große publisher (ea, ubi, bethesda), also diejenigen, die es sich leisten konnten und wollten, hat seitdem sein eigenes ding aufgezogen.
> die kleineren studios und indies waren und sind an steam gefesselt.



Blödsinn, wieso sollen die kleineren Stores und Indies an Steam gefesselt sein?
Hast du da ganz besondere Infos das Knebelverträge existieren wo man nicht auf anderen Plattformen anbieten kann (EPICs Masche) oder Steam paar Mafiosi vorbeischickt die den Indieentwicklern ein Angebot unterbreiten das sie nicht abschlagen können - ich dachte jetzt mit dem Heiland EPIC wird alles anders?
Was bringt genau diesen kleinen Indiestudios wenn die großen Publisher nur ihren eigenen Kram anbieten?
Genau nix, aber an dieser Vorgehensweise dieser Publisher ist doch nicht Steam daran schuld.
Wieso haben diese kleineren Studios sich nicht zusammen getan und einfach ihren eigenen Store eröffnet...muß ja echt einfach sein und spottbillig zu betreiben?


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Verstehst du es jetzt wieso mich EPIC und jetzt auch Snapshot Games bzw. der gute alte Julian Gollop mal kreuzweise können?



ganz ehrlich? - nein. 



> Blödsinn, wieso sollen die kleineren Stores und Indies an Steam gefesselt sein?



die antwort hast du dir im folgenden selbst gegeben: "muß ja echt einfach sein und spottbillig zu betreiben?"


----------



## batesvsronin (5. September 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du meinst das, was es nie gab?



https://www.pcgames.de/Epic-Games-Store-Software-269112/News/steam-spionage-bestaetigung-1277598/ äh?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. September 2019)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> https://www.pcgames.de/Epic-Games-Store-Software-269112/News/steam-spionage-bestaetigung-1277598/ äh?


Ja und?
Da steht sogar drin, wer die Zertifikate ausliest. Aber hey, Hauptsache man kann Epic beschuldigen obwohl es nicht ihre Schuld ist.

Und die Steam-Freundesliste kann jeder auslesen. Es fehlte nur die Opt-In- / Opt-Out-Möglichkeit zur Übertragung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## batesvsronin (6. September 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Da steht sogar drin, wer die Zertifikate ausliest. Aber hey, Hauptsache man kann Epic beschuldigen obwohl es nicht ihre Schuld ist.
> 
> Und die Steam-Freundesliste kann jeder auslesen. Es fehlte nur die Opt-In- / Opt-Out-Möglichkeit zur Übertragung.



Wer beschuldigt wen oder was? Ich schrieb "ausspionieren" in Gänsefüsschen und fragte ob das gefixed wurde. Und das die NIE was passiert ist, ist ja nunmal nicht richtig. 

Also es wurde scheinbar gefixed, danke für die Beantwortung meiner Frage. Dann kauf ich mir vielleicht bald Control. Junge, Junge! -.-


----------



## Monco (8. September 2019)

Ich finde diese Exklusiv-Deals als alter Steam-Nutzer auch ätzend - zumal der Epic Store in seiner JETZIGEN Form einfach richtig schlecht, frei von Features (die Steam hat) und vor allem User-unfreundlich ist (kein Review-System, komplett unübersichtlich und klotzig, spärliche Infos, keine Kategorien etc. - auch wenn bei Trello davon inzwischen einiges in der Roadmap steht). Aber das ist Kapitalismus: Epic verballert im großen Stil seine Fortnite-Milliarden und versucht mit günstigeren Konditionen für die Publisher, Steam als Platzhirsch zu verdrängen. Wenn dies gelungen ist, kann man auch die Umsatzbeteiligung von 12 Prozent nach oben schrauben - z.B auf 30 Prozent, wie derzeit bei Steam. Ist mir aber als Spieler auch total egal, ob ich z.B. für Borderlands III bei Release 60 Euro bei Steam oder Epic bezahle - es bleiben für mich 60 Euro. Ansonsten muss man einfach so konsequent sein und auf Spiele verzichten (Konsequenz ist immer teuer). Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf haben: Es geht beiden Unternehmen ausschließlich darum, viel Geld zu machen und weiter zu wachsen. Jeweils den einen oder anderen als leuchtende Speerspitze im Kampf für oder gegen Indie-Entwickler darzustellen, geht m.E. an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. November 2022)

Die Anzeichen stehen wohl auf Rückkehr... 
Nunja bei AC Valhalla scheint wohl gerüchteweise eine Steamveröffentlichung durchaus möglich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2022)

Javata schrieb:


> Eben genau das! Es hat absolut 0 Mehrwert ein Ubispiel auf einer anderen Plattform zu kaufen denn man muss den Uplay Launcher eh benutzen.


Steam Achievements, die dort dann communityweit verfüg-/vergleichbar sind. 
Je nach Spiel dann noch Steamsammelkarten=> Abzeichen und Chat items, Hintergründe Avatare ...

Kann man natürlich sagen: "Interessiert mich nicht" - gibt es aber trotzdem.


----------

